# Cal Poly at UCSB Men 10-14-17



## espola (Oct 14, 2017)

7PM kickoff.

Fox Sports San Diego will show it on Spectrum Channel 322.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2017)

0-0 going to OT


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2017)

0-0 final


----------



## Upper-V (Oct 24, 2017)

Huge rivalry, obviously. Cal Poly having a tough year at 2-5-1 in conference, with UCSB in 2nd place with a 4-2-2 conference record. Each team has two games left, so it will be interesting to see how the season closes out, and who goes into the NCAA Tournament!?


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2017)

Upper-V said:


> Huge rivalry, obviously. Cal Poly having a tough year at 2-5-1 in conference, with UCSB in 2nd place with a 4-2-2 conference record. Each team has two games left, so it will be interesting to see how the season closes out, and who goes into the NCAA Tournament!?


Usually those 2 games are among the highest attendance of any NCAA men's regular season soccer games.  Attendance at UCSB this year was 10,293 (lower than usual perhaps because of Gauchos weak year), and Cal Poly usually sells out at 11,075.


----------

